# [RISOLTO]:OpenPGP keyring refresh failed

## trigg

non voglio approfittare del vostro tempo e della vostra generosa disponibiità

e per questo non posso che ringraziarvi .

questo mattina ho lanciato emerge --sync e mi sono trovato questo errore

```
gento /mnt/DATI/gentoo/script # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys from keyserver ...OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: Server indicated a failure

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: Server indicated a failure

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: Server indicated a failure

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: Server indicated a failure

OpenPGP keyring refresh failed:

gpg: refreshing 4 keys from hkps://hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net

gpg: keyserver refresh failed: Server indicated a failure
```

sembra andare in loop 

ho letto diversi topic e sembra che in tanti hanno avuto questo tipo di output

ma non sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione.

grazie ancora per il vostro tempo e l'energia che mettete .Last edited by trigg on Fri Jun 22, 2018 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che tipo di syncronizzazione hai in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf?

----------

## trigg

nessuna

```
gento /etc/portage # ls

make.conf     package.accept_keywords  package.use      savedconfig

make.profile  package.mask             repo.postsync.d

gento /etc/portage # 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Crea questo file /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf (ricorda di creare prima la cartella repos.conf) con il contenuto

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes
```

Poi prova a fare ripartire la syncronizzazione. Se non va prova a cambiare tipo di sync-type da rsync a webrsync commentando anche il sync-uri, quindi il file diventera'

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = webrsync

#sync-type = rsync

#sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes
```

----------

## trigg

usando la seconda confiurazione

con webrsync ho ottenuto questo

```
gento /home/trigg # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

 * Latest snapshot date: 20180621

 * 

 * Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1529628300

 *        Current local timestamp: 1529627701

 * 

 * The current local timestamp is possibly identical to the

 * timestamp of the latest snapshot. In order to force sync, use

 * the --revert option or remove the timestamp file located at

 * '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'.

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache in /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 35395 entries in 4.343461 seconds

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

gento /home/trigg # 
```

mentre con la prima impostazione avevo lo stesso tipo di errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora prova a rimuovere il file /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x e poi rilanciare il sync con la seconda configurazione.

Puoi anche usare rsync ma aggiungendo al file la linea sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = no per disabilitare la verifica

----------

## trigg

con emerge --sync ho ottentuo questo; 

chiedo se è corretto

```
gento /home/trigg # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

Trying to retrieve 20180621 snapshot from http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org ...

Fetching file portage-20180621.tar.xz.md5sum ...

Fetching file portage-20180621.tar.xz.gpgsig ...

Fetching file portage-20180621.tar.xz ...

Checking digest ...

Getting snapshot timestamp ...

Syncing local tree ...

Number of files: 161,293 (reg: 133,883, dir: 27,410)

Number of created files: 1 (reg: 1)

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 1

Total file size: 216.49M bytes

Total transferred file size: 43 bytes

Literal data: 43 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 131.06K

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 4.16M

Total bytes received: 28.08K

sent 4.16M bytes  received 28.08K bytes  270.17K bytes/sec

total size is 216.49M  speedup is 51.70

Cleaning up ...

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache in /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 35395 entries in 0.677866 seconds

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

gento /home/trigg # 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si dovrebbe visto che webrsync scarica tutto il portage tree in un archivio tar

----------

## trigg

ok allora metto risolto

grazie fedeliallalinea   :Razz: 

----------

